# Holding buffer position when switching between tuners.



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not a roamio owner yet, but something that I have on my current time warner dvr is that I can switch between the two tuners. I can rewind on one tuner all the way the beginning of the buffer and then switch to the other tuner to watch something there. Then when I switch back to the tuner I had rewound, it would stay rewound.

I see with the roamio (as well as the newer TWC boxes) that when you switch tuners, you can rewind, but when you switch tuners again and then go back to the rewound tuner it doesn't stay rewound. This to me is a bit of a deal breaker, I love being able to do this and I do do this a lot.

I saw an example on youtube but I can't post the link because I don't have enough posts yet.

Is there a way for tivo to do something to fix this? To be able to keep the position of a rewound tuner. I hope I'm explaining myself well enough.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As long as you pause the tuner before you switch it'll remember where you were. If the tuner catches up to your pause point then when you switch back it'll be playing the very back of the buffer. If you don't pause then it'll lose your spot.


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for that info Dan, that's good to know. 

I should also be more specific as it doesn't pause when I switch tuners, it will actually still play (while I'm watching the other tuner) but it plays from the rewound part.

But the pause does make sense, thanks again for that tid bit. With the new TWC dvr's they wouldn't even hold a pause they just went right back to live TV.

All buffers are 30 minutes, correct? Do they allow for longer is it's a non-HD channel? Just curious, my TWC dvr does about 20min in HD and almost 2 hours with non-HD channels.

Glad this forum is here to have questions answered before I take the plunge!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Buffers are 30 minutes regardless of quality. TW most use a set size or something. TiVo has enough reserve space to hold 30 minutes of max quality HD in all 6 tuners.


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks again Dan.


----------

